# New Grand Champion!!!



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB came away with a GCH this weekend. She got 3 points this weekend to make her total 27 points. I will post her win photo once it gets here.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats BB! 

I bet you are so proud right now!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw!!!! Yay BB!!!! Congratulations to you both!!!

I'm so happy for you, Chaos!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks all, yes we are very proud of this young girl.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

woop woop!!! congratulations!!  what an amazing achievement. can't wait for the photo.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I will be looking for the pics!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Congratulations, that's awesome!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Wahoooo!!! Way to go, BB and Chaos! Can't wait to see the pic


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Picture isn't here yet but should be here in the next few days.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is the picture










This is probably one of the best official pictures we have gotten.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow! Look at that! You handled her the entire time yes?

Congratulations again!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Wow! Look at that! You handled her the entire time yes?
> 
> Congratulations again!!!


Yep I do all my own handling. Thanks


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yep I do all my own handling. Thanks


Well you both look pretty spectacular!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Well you both look pretty spectacular!


Thank you, we try lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Fantastic photo!  Congratulations once again!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Fantastic photo!  Congratulations once again!


Thanks all


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! She is lovely.



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yep I do all my own handling. Thanks


Impressive.


----------

